# Consider this if You Haven't



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Yesterday we grilled boneless ckn thighs for dinner that marinated in BBQ sauce for a few hours. For today's lunch she fixed fajitas with sliced left over chicken strips cooked in the skillet with bell pepper, onion and i've no id what else. I planned to only eat a half to stay on my weight loss program that's not working very well , the flavor of the 1st half got the best of me. So, you only get 1/2 of a fajita pic.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Yesterday we grilled boneless ckn thighs for dinner that marinated in BBQ sauce for a few hours. For today's lunch she fixed fajitas with sliced left over chicken strips cooked in the skillet with bell pepper, onion and i've no id what else. I planned to only eat a half to stay on my weight loss program that's not working very well , the flavor of the 1st half got the best of me. So, you only get 1/2 of a fajita pic.


Looks much like something I saw on another forum posted by a guy in Greece. 

They got flour tortillas in Greece? Yes I guess so. :surrender:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the idea. Forgot about these. I eat a lot of chicken and it can get boring. Yrs ago when I was strictly counting calories and joined an online weight loss site someone gave me a recipe for Fajita seasonings and it was great but I lost the recipe. I tried store bought but didn't like it and never made them again. 

That was yrs ago so maybe I’ll like it better now. I buy low calorie Tortillas and they aren’t very good but serve the purpose. For these I’ll buy the nicer soft flour tortillas.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The thigh is the best part of a chicken.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

huesmann said:


> The thigh is the best part of a chicken.



I used to be a "breast man" (pun intended), but you are 1000% right. The thigh is sooooo much more tasty.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My FIL like thighs better. Said they were more moist. Plus they are cheaper. 

I only eat chicken breast cause of the calories. Ounce for ounce breast is a bit lower. 

140 calories for breast vs 170 for thighs of same serving.

But, not to turn this into a debate on nutrition, eat what you enjoy. 

I have a roasted chicken in my fridge but no green peppers or tasty Tortillas sadly so will make chicken salad for myself since I’m isolating.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife prefers to add thigh to the pot pie that contains breast.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You want moist chicken, breast and all. Butterfly it (spatchcock) and cook 395 to 400F on a rack in a baking pan until you read around 160* with an instant read on the breast and somewhat more on the thighs about 20 min/lb.. I just finished the last of one I cooked Thursday. Still tender and juicy. 

To die for. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> You want moist chicken, breast and all. Butterfly it (spatchcock) and cook 395 to 400F on a rack in a baking pan until you read around 160* with an instant read on the breast and somewhat more on the thighs about 20 min/lb.. I just finished the last of one I cooked Thursday. Still tender and juicy.
> 
> To die for. :biggrin2:



Did you really write 395 to 400F?:biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What seasonings did you sprinkle on it? Yes, looks delicious. 

Whats that other word for butterfly?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> Did you really write 395 to 400F?:biggrin2:


Yes. My 5 1/2 lb. bird still had a llttle pink around the bones after 70 minutes. It was great. Juice running down your chin almost. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My cats have refused to eat chicken thighs for years. Cats are harder to poison than dogs. Since there is more fat in a chicken thigh, I assume it's something fat-soluble in there that they don't like, like hormones. So, I don't eat them anymore.


Foster Farms told me that "we don't put anything in the chicken that doesn't occur naturally." Well, hormones occur naturally, just not in that amount. Although, it could be something else like a pesticide/herbicide.


Sorry, SS, usually the cooking threads aren't negative. :{


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> What seasonings did you sprinkle on it? Yes, looks delicious.
> 
> Whats that other word for butterfly?


That isn't my chicken. I used Guy's Seasoning on mine. That's a local BBQ seasoning mix. Here is one I cooked sometime ago. S&P on it. I put parchment paper under the one I just cooked. The word was Spatchcock, butterflied. Remove the backbone with kitchen shears and flatten the bird.

https://i0.wp.com/www.alittlefood.c.../untitled-4876-scaled.jpg?fit=1707,2560&ssl=1


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Remove the backbone with kitchen shears and flatten the bird.
> 
> https://i0.wp.com/www.alittlefood.c.../untitled-4876-scaled.jpg?fit=1707,2560&ssl=1


 *************************************
That's how we butcher Pheasant and Chicken, skinned. Skin, then using game shears cut down each side of the neck / back bone to the tail, pull the neck up and back and it's mostly done. All the internals come out with the neck and back bone. One caveat is that releases all the ribs to mostly individuals.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

When I roast turkey I start it in a 400° oven to seal in the juices so I didn’t think anything about your posted temp. 

I don’t think I want to cut out the spine. How would chicken breast turn out roasted like this?

I like that pan your chicken is in. I have a big SS, made in USA from Costco cookie sheet that looks like that but living alone I could use a smaller one. But I use my g’pas iron skillet mostly.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> When I roast turkey I start it in a 400° oven to seal in the juices so I didn’t think anything about your posted temp.
> 
> I don’t think I want to cut out the spine. How would chicken breast turn out roasted like this?
> 
> I like that pan your chicken is in. I have a big SS, made in USA from Costco cookie sheet that looks like that but living alone I could use a smaller one. But I use my g’pas iron skillet mostly.


Some recipes for butterflied chicken call for higher temps up to 500*.

If you don't make at least one cut up the back how are you going to flatten the chicken. The breast will come out beautifully just don't cook it until it gets dry.

I have 3 half pan and 2 or 3 quarter pan baking pans. I love using them but if you don't line with parchement paper when doing meat you may never get them clean looking again. DAMHIKT. :biggrin2:


----------

